# Solved: Adding arrow to photo



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

I want to add an arrow pointing to certain aspects of digital pictures in some of my inspection reports. The software I'm using allows me to insert pictures into the report but occasionally I need to use an arrow to point out a specific area of the picture. Is there an easy way to do this? The inspection software is running on Win98se if it matters.

Thanks,

Kilowatt


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

What image editor are you using? Most that use layers will be most effective. Once you add the arrow you can rotate and move it where needed.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Which image editor are you using? Most have what is reerred to as a line tool. You can create lines, lines with arrows, lines with...

If you want you can try these two, both have trasparent backgrounds so your image editor that you are using should import them with no bacvkground... Can't gurantee that though.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Hello Rockn.

Thanks for the reply.

I'm afraid that the only image editor I have is the software that came packaged with a HP digital camera, which by the way is not very good. I also use Irfanview. Should I invest in decent editing software? if, so what would you suggest for this old photographically challenged individual?


----------



## Fait2 (Mar 4, 2006)

A very good and *free* editor is Photo-Filtre Studio. Available in several languages at www.photo-filtre.com Free is a good price, I think. It has enough drawing tools to make arrows and doesn't require you to use layers to do it. I put the arrow in this picture with the line tool in about 10 seconds.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

:up: Thanks for the suggestions everyone. I found a free program, PhotoPlus 6, that works really well.

Thanks again.

Kilowatt


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

http://www.eecs.wsu.edu/paint.net/


----------

